# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام مجدد یا تغییر گروه آزمایشی98

## parham7983

هیچ راهی نداره که الان گروه آزمایشی خودمو از تجربی به ریاضی یا انسانی تغییر بدم؟؟؟
هیچ راهی وجود نداره؟

----------


## im.awbol

فک نکنم
همون موقع ک اسفند ماه اصلاحیه گذاشته بودن باید عوض میکردی

حالا چرا میخوای عوض کنی

----------


## am3213

میشه دوست عزیز 

یه درخواست به سازمان سنجش ارسال کنید ، سپس در روز 11 تیرماه به همراه کارت ملی و کارت شرکت درازمون سراسری خود به بادجه رفع نقص (پیرو اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش ) در شهر خود نسبت به ویرایش گروه ازمایش خود اقدام کنید 

دفترچه ای که به شما خواهند داد به صورت دستی کد داوطلبی درج میشه

----------


## Amir.sh.78

> هیچ راهی نداره که الان گروه آزمایشی خودمو از تجربی به ریاضی یا انسانی تغییر بدم؟؟؟
> هیچ راهی وجود نداره؟


برید خود سایت سازمان درخواست بدید قطعا پاسخ موثق تری دریافت میکنید..

----------


## parham7983

> میشه دوست عزیز 
> 
> یه درخواست به سازمان سنجش ارسال کنید ، سپس در روز 11 تیرماه به همراه کارت ملی و کارت شرکت درازمون سراسری خود به بادجه رفع نقص (پیرو اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش ) در شهر خود نسبت به ویرایش گروه ازمایش خود اقدام کنید 
> 
> دفترچه ای که به شما خواهند داد به صورت دستی کد داوطلبی درج میشه


چجوری درخواست بدم؟

----------


## am3213

اینجا برو
https://www.google.com/url?q=http://...sjDB7NuYba6qcH

اول ثبت نام کن ، بعد درخواستتو بده تا کارشناسان پاسخ بدن

----------


## MehranWilson

*فک کنم لا یمکن*

----------


## Zahra77

*ماشالله  
فک نکنم بشه*

----------


## morteza-t

سلام چی شد؟ پیگیری کردین؟ مشکلتون حل شد؟

----------


## morteza-t

> هیچ راهی نداره که الان گروه آزمایشی خودمو از تجربی به ریاضی یا انسانی تغییر بدم؟؟؟
> هیچ راهی وجود نداره؟


سلام درخواست دادین به سازمان سنجش؟ جواب دادن ؟ میشه یا نه ؟

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
درخواست خودتونو به شماره 02189782360
با ضرب انگشت و ضمیمه کارت ملی و شناسنامه از طریق فکس ارسال کنید
و بعدش از طریق سیستم پرسش و پاسخ پیگیر باشید
وقت زیادی نخواهد گرفت

----------


## morteza-t

> با سلام
> درخواست خودتونو به شماره 02189782360
> با ضرب انگشت و ضمیمه کارت ملی و شناسنامه از طریق فکس ارسال کنید
> و بعدش از طریق سیستم پرسش و پاسخ پیگیر باشید
> وقت زیادی نخواهد گرفت


 با سلام میشه لطف کنین یه توضیحاتی راجب درخواست بدین ؟تو متن درخواست چی بنویسم؟معمولا چند روز طول میکشه تغییر بدن ؟ و اینکه امیدوار باشم تغییر بدن؟

----------


## am3213

> با سلام
> درخواست خودتونو به شماره 02189782360
> با ضرب انگشت و ضمیمه کارت ملی و شناسنامه از طریق فکس ارسال کنید
> و بعدش از طریق سیستم پرسش و پاسخ پیگیر باشید
> وقت زیادی نخواهد گرفت


دوست عزیز، مهلت ارسال فکس به این شماره ، حدود یک ماه است که به پایان رسیده است 

و این شماره فکس هیچ درخواستی را بررسی نمیکند ، تنها راه ممکن ، ارسال درخواست به سازمان سنجش و پیگیری از بادجه رفع نقص در تاریخ 11/4/97 میباشد

----------


## Juliette

> دوست عزیز، مهلت ارسال فکس به این شماره ، حدود یک ماه است که به پایان رسیده است 
> 
> و این شماره فکس هیچ درخواستی را بررسی نمیکند ، تنها راه ممکن ، ارسال درخواست به سازمان سنجش و پیگیری از بادجه رفع نقص در تاریخ 11/4/97 میباشد


سلام دوست عزیز از حرفی که زدید اطمینان صد درصد داشتید ؟!
شماره مندرج شماره اداره ثبت نام هست که بجای ارسال درخواست پستی(نه صرفا اشتباه در انتخاب گروه ازمایشی)
ازاین شماره استفاده میشود
جهت توضیحات بیشتر با روابط عمومی تماس بگیرید.
+
متن درخواست:
با سلام
اینجانب فلانی بدلیل فلان درخواست تغییر گروه ازمایشی از فلان به بهمان دارم ،لذا مستدعیست درصورت امکان مساعدت فرمایید

----------


## am3213

> سلام دوست عزیز از حرفی که زدید اطمینان صد درصد داشتید ؟!
> شماره مندرج شماره اداره ثبت نام هست که بجای ارسال درخواست پستی(نه صرفا اشتباه در انتخاب گروه ازمایشی)
> ازاین شماره استفاده میشود
> جهت توضیحات بیشتر با روابط عمومی تماس بگیرید.
> +
> متن درخواست:
> با سلام
> اینجانب فلانی بدلیل فلان درخواست تغییر گروه ازمایشی از فلان به بهمان دارم ،لذا مستدعیست درصورت امکان مساعدت فرمایید


اطمینان صد در صد دارم به این دلیل که خودم برای امسال گروه ازمایشیمو و میخوام تغییر بدم ، این شماره ای که شما گفتی تقریبا تا عید به درخواست ها رسیدگی میکردن 
بعدش هر کاری کردم گفتن نمیشه سیستم براشون بستس و تنها راهش همون بادجه رفع نقص هستش !

شما به سنجشم درخواس بدید همین رو بهتون میگن ! و البته  تاکید هم میکنند که به این شماره هیچ درخواستی رو فکس نکنیم ! 

البته گویا این تاپیک دگیر ارزشی نداره چون صاحب تاپیک قصد دارد برای کنکور سال بعد شرکت بنماید !

----------


## morteza-t

> اطمینان صد در صد دارم به این دلیل که خودم برای امسال گروه ازمایشیمو و میخوام تغییر بدم ، این شماره ای که شما گفتی تقریبا تا عید به درخواست ها رسیدگی میکردن 
> بعدش هر کاری کردم گفتن نمیشه سیستم براشون بستس و تنها راهش همون بادجه رفع نقص هستش !
> 
> شما به سنجشم درخواس بدید همین رو بهتون میگن ! و البته  تاکید هم میکنند که به این شماره هیچ درخواستی رو فکس نکنیم ! 
> 
> البته گویا این تاپیک دگیر ارزشی نداره چون صاحب تاپیک قصد دارد برای کنکور سال بعد شرکت بنماید !


سلام شما خودتون تونستین تغییر رشته بدین ؟ چقد زمان برد تا تغییر بدن ؟ واینکه با درخواست بدون مهر و امضا تغییر میدن صرفا با درخواست الکترونیکی؟سوال آخرم اینکه کارشناسای سنجش ایام تعطیل پاسخگو هستن یا نه ؟

----------

